# Izze-cam



## Guest

Some of you might enjoy a peek at http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html

If you're lucky you'll see Izze, my blind pigeon. 

Everything about the webcam setup is pretty barebones, but I thought it might be nice to be able to peek at my Izze while at work. Maybe some you you would like to take a gander at Izze, or setup your own pigeon-cams.

Monica


----------



## Victor

Hi Monica,
I took a peek at her at 1:31 am...she seems to be restfully puffed up and sleeping, which is what I need to do now. I will see her in the morning...Good night!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Monica!

I just saw Izzie, with his back to the camera. Maybe asleep or not...very quiet. Now I see his eyes.

What a wonderful way to keep an eye out on your bird when you are gone to work, or anywhere you can bring your lap top. LOL


----------



## Poulette

Monica, what a good idea you had! This is wonderful to be able to check on Izze when you wish. He is now sitting in his bowl, looking very content 
Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Monica, brilliant idea. Golly, it must be nice to be able to keep tabs on Izze during the day. I'm sure it eases your mind tremendously.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Monica, 

I love your web cam of Izze, just so cool You would never know he's blind, watching him go about his business. Great idea to set this up!


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Monica,

Not only can you keep an eye on Izze, but now alot of other folks here will be checking up on Izze as well, lol. Thanks for sharing this great idea and the web site.

fp


----------



## Guest

*More on Izze-cam*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Monica, brilliant idea. Golly, it must be nice to be able to keep tabs on Izze during the day. I'm sure it eases your mind tremendously.
> 
> Maggie


To be honest, I really don't worry too much about Izze while I'm out. I think the real reason I set it up is because I want to be able to show people my Izze. I also just like setting up little toys like this.

I thought about setting up the camera with the other birds (Soren, Marie, Ludvig, Gregory) but it was tricky getting the camera to look through the mesh of the cage and still be at a good angle. At the same time I didn't want to put the camera on the inside of the cage because I knew they would mess with the camera (especially Gregory). Then I realized Izze would be the ideal choice. He has his own cage. With the camera high up he _probably _won't fiddle with it, though he does sometimes climb the sides of the cage. Also I can keep some light on in his cage 24/7 without him getting annoyed. 

One thing I tried was using a time lapse feature so I can see what Izze does over several hours compressed into a two minute video. It was really weird to watch, but fun.

Webcams are pretty cheap these days. I would guess people with big lofts might really find them useful.

Monica


----------



## Poulette

Good idea the note about pigeons.com too 
This morning Izze is sleeping on one foot, too cute!
Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

Monica said:


> I thought it might be nice to be able to peek at my Izze while at work.
> Monica



*I've been seeing Izze everytime I look in on him, what a doll baby! It is starting to be a regular thing.  LOL...just like he is one of mine... *


----------



## Pidgey

I gotta' admit that I was just about to the point of asking how Izze was doing, myself.

Monica, have you tried putting a friend in with Izze to see how they get on?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Monica,

He is such a sweetie, up and about before 6:00 this a.m., got to admit, I got a kick out of the new sign above his food  .

fp


----------



## Victor

Izzie looks content in her nest.Are you compensating her for the ad?


----------



## Maggie-NC

I've bookmarked Izzy and find myself checking him out off and on during the day.

Maggie

ps - just checked on him again and that is the cutest pose yet. He has his head cocked and is looking straight at the camera. Priceless. He actually looks as if he can see.


----------



## dnrslucky1

I to have been checking Izzy on and off. She now is prob watched all day!

Denise


----------



## Guest

*Statue?*

No, for those of you noticing that Izze was in the same position for the last four hours or so, he hadn't turned into some sort of statue. I noticed that the image wasn't updating (except for the timestamp) while I was at work. Once I was home I found the computer was OK, but for some reason the webcam was locked up. I had to unplug and plug back in the camera to the USB port, and things started up again OK. I have a feeling that this is strictly consumer grade stuff, not really meant for 100% realiabilty. Don't use these cheap webcams to monitors your nuclear power plant.

Monica


----------



## TerriB

Whew! Thanks for fixing that so he could go to his bed!  I was going to email you and ask how often the page refreshed.

That is so awesome of you to set that up so people can see the every day life of this pet pigeon.


----------



## Guest

Pidgey said:


> I gotta' admit that I was just about to the point of asking how Izze was doing, myself.
> 
> Monica, have you tried putting a friend in with Izze to see how they get on?
> 
> Pidgey


I did try putting Gregory in with him. In retrospect, that was an experiment doomed to failure. Gregory has -- lots of boyish energy and charm.

Maybe someday I will find a nice docile and differently-abled female to be a good companion to Izze.

Monica


----------



## LondonPigeon

very nice webcam


----------



## mr squeaks

*SMILE Izze,*

you're on CANDID CAMERA (pigeon version)!! 

GREAT IDEA, for people who care about being able to "see the very best!"


----------



## TerriB

Monica, this is so cool, being able to see what Izze is up to! Hmm, up having a late (for pigeons) night snack.


----------



## Guest

*Eating*

Some of you might notice Izze at his bowls eating. This is actually a fairly new thing. It has been in the last month or so that he really started to eat on his own. Before he seemed to have a knack for pecking precisely where there was absolutely no food. I would feed him myself, and that became the routine. Recently I started noticing him pecking into his food bowls. And even more recently I noticed he didn't seem so hungry during his hand feedings. Over the last couple days I've noticed not only does he spend lots of time pecking at his food, but he is actually getting seeds most of the time. 

Isn't odd how a bird can go for months without eating on his own, and then something gets his instincts in order? I had tried everything: tapping on his dishes, rubbing his beak into little piles of seeds, practically covering his cage floor with seeds, making little v-shaped troughs of food. Eventually I gave up and kept fresh food in his cage more as a ritual than out of a belief he would ever eat on his own. I started to think he just didn't have the right reflexes. But he figured it out, it just took him a few months. Oddly, he was able to drink very early on (thank heavens). I do notice his drinking style is a bit odd. He lowers his beak into the water slightly open, then he closes he beak and sucks up water.

I just wanted all of you to know that when you see Izze pecking at his food, it's a big deal to me, and sort of a new step for him.

Thank you all for your kind words concerning Izze. So much of the time I get people asking me, "What's the use of a blind pigeon?". I wish I had a better setup and could show you how he gets around in real full motion video. It's pretty interesting the way he feels around with his beak.

Monica


----------



## mr squeaks

*Hi Monica...*

there are 2 other members, and may be more, who have blind pigeons also. Have you checked out Pidgey's story about his blind pigeon named Unie?

Cindy (AZWhitefeather) also has a lovely blind pigeon named Rae Charles who seems enamored with Pij, her "quite the character" pigeon...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Monica, 

That really IS an achievement then! I figured he knew how to eat on his own some of the time at least. Well, that is a great relief for you that he's starting to figure things out for himself. Izze sounds like a real sweetie


----------



## Victor

Monica said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that when you see Izze pecking at his food, it's a big deal to me, and sort of a new step for him.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words concerning Izze. So much of the time I get people asking me, "What's the use of a blind pigeon?". I wish I had a better setup and could show you how he gets around in real full motion video. It's pretty interesting the way he feels around with his beak.
> 
> Monica


Monica, That is great. I know you are proud of Izze and his accomplishments. I am glad that you ARE! When I first became a new pigeon owner there was sooooo very much to learn. Good grief it was like being a young, new parent for the first time, and cramming Parents magazine for help tips...seems just like yesterday...anyway, the first time I learned that you do not mix your seeds and grit together, why I was in total shock, so I did what the experts recommended and put the grit in a different container. Tooter never seemed to peck at his grit in front of me and it was worrying me to death that he as not getting his proper grit intake.The first time I did see him heartily pecking and consuming his grit, it was a step forward! I was so happy. Both of us have come a long way now of course, thanks to Pigeon talk mainly.Now we go on "walks" and even bike rides together.

I sometimes get comments on just why do I have a pigeon? You are a caring person that sees beyond Izzy's special needs. You show her love and respect and Izzy returns to you trust and love. Thank you for caring.


----------



## Lovebirds

Where did Izze go ???????????


----------



## Guest

*Hiding*



Lovebirds said:


> Where did Izze go ???????????


The camera really only covers slightly more than half the cage, so Izze can't always be seen. Sorry. I spent lots of time trying to find the best camera angle, and finally I decided that this was good enough. 

Monica


----------



## Lovebirds

I kept getting only a black screen, but later checked and the pic was back. it was like it was dark. maybe my computer??


----------



## Guest

Lovebirds said:


> I kept getting only a black screen, but later checked and the pic was back. it was like it was dark. maybe my computer??


Could be your computer, or it could just be really dark when you're checking. At night the cage will be lit by either Xmas lights, or nothing at all. The Xmas lights do a good job, but sometimes they keep me awake. Sometimes they help me sleep. Anyway, when it's dark here in Seattle, you may not see Izze. 

I know the camera works for IE 5.5 and 6 on PCs from my limited experience. The system does use javascript, so if you have that blocked, that might be causing the trouble.

If anyone notices any long-term problems with getting images, let me know. 

Monica


----------



## Maggie-NC

Monica, I know what you mean about being thrilled Izzy was eating on his own. We have a little guy named Mr. Humphries who went months without eating or drinking on his own until, finally, he just started doing both. I was so happy but I still watch him "like a hawk" and we weigh him about every other day - just to make sure he's ok.

I check Izzy out often.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1

Monica,

Eating on their own is a great thing! Esspecially when you have proof!

Denise


----------



## badbird

cute bird. i bookmarked it.

Izze is now a celebrity of the Internet.

is there away to make it more like a live video instead of the frequent snapshots? just curious.

i think when i get another bird and a bigger cage ill make some kind of webcam set up that i can check from my pda when i'm at work or a computer. 

very fun and very good idea (Izze cam).


----------



## badbird

lololol @ "hawks suck" sign that just got put up


----------



## Guest

badbird said:


> cute bird. i bookmarked it.
> 
> Izze is now a celebrity of the Internet.
> 
> is there away to make it more like a live video instead of the frequent snapshots? just curious.
> 
> i think when i get another bird and a bigger cage ill make some kind of webcam set up that i can check from my pda when i'm at work or a computer.
> 
> very fun and very good idea (Izze cam).


Thanks for you kind words.

It's possible to have real streaming video, but it is signifigantly harder, and makes greater demands on your connection. Oh...and it's more expensive. There are some good examples. One of my favorites is http://cam.f-arts.co.jp/ There are several pet cams out there, but I don't have the urls handy right now.

I've found that with my present setup even though I can set the software to upload at a faster rate, it really can't do much more than one image every 15 sec. 

Monica


----------



## Guest

*Disclaimer: Hawks don't really suck.*



badbird said:


> lololol @ "hawks suck" sign that just got put up


Wow...I put up the sign, decide to check pigeons.com, and there is already a post in response to my little joke. I'm glad you liked it.

My husband wasn't so sure I should put up the sign. He mentioned hawks are really neat birds. I explained it was just a joke, and he still seemed a little uneasy about it, but didn't make a fuss.

Monica


----------



## badbird

lol i saw you putting up the sign as i was watching the cam.

ah yes i can understand how the faster rate would eat up your connection and yes, more expensive. i wasn't thinking of all that at 3am lol.


----------



## badbird

sometimes his eyes are "white" like when a bird closes their eye lids. but today, i see his orange/red eyes so it looks like they are open. 

i thought that his eyes were always white because of the blindness but does he shut his eye lids sometimes and other times open them?


----------



## TerriB

Love the holiday sign!  And to Izze, good night, sweet bird! .


----------



## Guest

badbird said:


> sometimes his eyes are "white" like when a bird closes their eye lids. but today, i see his orange/red eyes so it looks like they are open.
> 
> i thought that his eyes were always white because of the blindness but does he shut his eye lids sometimes and other times open them?


Careful observers here.

His eyeballs are damaged but intact and have the typical feral pigeon colored eyes. Both eyes are somewhat sunken. He does keep his eyes closed more than a normal pigeon, but I think he instinctively opens his eyes when he is searching for something, or if he is excited.

It's funny...I remember the first couple of months I had him I was always looking at his eyes, now I don't really pay much attention to whether they are open or not. I will occasionally look to make sure there is no sign of infection. To be honest, I don't think I've paid attention enough to really tell you for sure why he sometimes has his eyes open, and sometimes closed.


Monica


----------



## Guest

badbird said:


> lol i saw you putting up the sign as i was watching the cam.
> 
> ah yes i can understand how the faster rate would eat up your connection and yes, more expensive. i wasn't thinking of all that at 3am lol.


In truth, I think I probably could set things up for real motion video. I have a cable internet connection which is pretty darn fast. BTW -- For those of you considering Comcast cable, I've really enjoyed it over the last three years and have had very few technical problems with it.

Maybe sometime in the future I will try upgrading to something that can supply something like 3 frames per second. I do sort of wish people could see how Izze moves and uses his beak as a feeler. 

Sometimes I suddenly realize why he doing something odd. Like today I put a little bath out for him, and after he bathed I took away the bathwater. A little while later I noticed him walking back and forth in a way that seemed different than normal. Then I realized he was probably wanting too bathe again longer and was looking for his little tub. He must not have noticed me removing it. 

He has become very good at sensing when I'm near. I think he feels vibrations from my footsteps. I can still sneak up to the cage without him noticing, but I have to be very slow and gentle about it.

Well...I think I've gone on enough about my Izze for now!

Monica


----------



## TerriB

Monica said:


> ...he was probably wanting too bathe again longer and was looking for his little tub. He must not have noticed me removing it....
> Monica


That's interesting. I've noticed Grace going back in several times, also, so I now wait will all the birds are settled down before removing the bath. You have a lot of extra details to think about in adjusting for his blindness. What a great life you have provided for him!


----------



## mr squeaks

*Mr Squeaks and I*

wish you and Izze a MOST WONDERFUL HOLIDAY SEASON! 

Always fun to stop by and say HI to Izze!

You sure had a great idea!


----------



## badbird

if the live video doesn't work out maybe having videos to download for special moments would be good too?


----------



## Victor

This is funny...I just caught Izzy pecking at the Christams grreting card. Bad Pigeon!


----------



## Guest

badbird said:


> if the live video doesn't work out maybe having videos to download for special moments would be good too?


hmmm...good idea. I have another cage which deserves a cam as well, so maybe I might add another cam to my site. With the other cage there are boys and girls, so it's a bit of a soap opera in there. 

And maybe some of you have suggestions about things I can add to Izze's cage. Right now he has a grit bowl, food bowl, water bowl, nest, and a little place to perch which consists of two cinder bricks side by and with an upsidedown flat bottom food dish on top. I worry about him getting bored, but I also don't want to stress him with things that might just confuse/frighten him. He does seem to like little scraps of paper. Do you think he might like a little plushy toy in his nest? 

Monica


----------



## badbird

this is a funny picture of Izze. i think he knows he's being watched lol.


----------



## Poulette

Looks like Izze has a real fan club here. He is lovely! We are all checking on him often  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

What a cutie pie!  ...Well, that should make me an official member of the Izze fan club.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Thanks Izze!*

Mr Squeaks and I wish you a 

VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO!!


----------



## Poulette

Now Tigeon Pigeon wants a web cam too... He is my Bono with feathers... always singing and wanting attention from a huge crowd! I am the only member of Tigeon's fan club for now, he is jealous about Izze, his fan club and his show  Monica, you are taking very good care of Izze, providing a little place where he can perch, water, grit, and food. You could win a prize for caring for a blind pigeon so well from the Humane Society  

Happy New Year and long life to Izze and Monica! 

Suz.


----------



## Anarrowescape

awww i was watchinh izzy and she disappeared /cry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I caught Izze trying to fly the coop!


----------



## KIPPY

I feel like a Pigeon Stalker. I check on Izze almost everyday. I think it would be cool to put a vid-cam in the cage I have but not sure if I really should know what they do all day. 
Kinda like my dogs are not allowed on the sofa, but when I get home from work I can tell they were on the sofa. That type of thing.


----------



## Guest

*Izze habits*

Izze frequently makes little flights or climbs the sides of the cage. Often this happens off camera or between images. His little flights are cute. I can see him sometimes concentrating for a few seconds and then making a two foot flight into his nest. That urge to fly is profound in pigeons. He really can't compete with Unie, but I do toss him around a bit in the apartment. I know that sounds terrible, but it really just amounts to having him helicopter around the apartment. 

Izze also has a curious habit of spinning around and around, sometimes really fast. I have no explaination.

Sorry about how much of today the camera was locked up with an unchanging image. It just seems to be one of those things that happens every now and then. When I notice it I just need to power-cycle the webcam. I have an idea that might fix it. I won't bore everyone with the details.

It's really sweet that Izze is getting some appreciation. It really helps having a community of people like this who actually care about pigeons.

Monica


----------



## Skyeking

Monica said:


> It's really sweet that Izze is getting some appreciation. It really helps having a community of people like this who actually care about pigeons.


*Monica,

We really appreciate you and Izze alot! I would love to be able to pick up Izze and give him a big hug  , alas that is not possible. We all rally around our special needs birds and their owners. You all have given a new meaning to the words "supportive care".

I solute you and Izzy and wish you both the best for 2006!*


----------



## badbird

monica,

the izze cam is one of the first things i check when i log into the internet, its on my favorites on my toolbar.

are there any regular pictures of izze up close, or any videos...maybe on your site?

thanks


----------



## Guest

*Good Idea*

Badbird, that's a good idea. Give me a little time and I'll add some still pictures of Izze on the site...and maybe some videos.

Monica


----------



## TerriB

Monica said:


> ...Izze also has a curious habit of spinning around and around, sometimes really fast. I have no explaination...
> Monica


Like a top or in little circles? Always in the same direction? Is his head aiming in the direction he's going?
It could be he's found a safe way to burn off energy.


----------



## Guest

TerriB said:


> Like a top or in little circles? Always in the same direction? Is his head aiming in the direction he's going?
> It could be he's found a safe way to burn off energy.


Like a top. Usually -- but not always -- counterclockwise. His head points straight out as he does this. It's kind of strange to watch.

I suspect he is just playing around, like children like to spin around. I also notice that when I take him out of the cage and put him down someplace he will often spin for a few seconds. He might be making sure everthing is clear around him. He might just be buring off nervous energy since his is probably excited but he knows better than to just run about, or else bam!...table leg!

Monica


----------



## TAWhatley

My Smokey who has neuro problems but can see does this also .. spins and spins and spins like a top. The blind pigeons did this too until they became oriented to their enclosure and where everything was located.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

*Wonder*

if that's some kind of "sensor" pidgeons have. Maybe picking up some type of vibrations from objects as they spin??


----------



## TerriB

Given how smart pigeons are, safely burning off nervous energy makes a lot of sense. Assuming his feet would make some noise as he spins, the sound bouncing off nearby objects might also give him a clue regarding their location. Just curious if the spinning birds pivot on one foot or alternate feet (like they are walking)?


----------



## TAWhatley

Smokey uses both feet to spin .. and it's always counterclockwise for some reason. I don't recall if the blind pigeons did it the same way but do know they did spin in a counterclockwise direction also. I meant to get some video of Smokey doing this for Alison (who had a similar situation) but never managed. Perhaps when the weather clears up I can do this .. it's pouring rain and very cold here in unsunny, Southern California today.

Terry


----------



## Guest

TerriB said:


> Given how smart pigeons are, safely burning off nervous energy makes a lot of sense. Assuming his feet would make some noise as he spins, the sound bouncing off nearby objects might also give him a clue regarding their location. Just curious if the spinning birds pivot on one foot or alternate feet (like they are walking)?



Izze uses both feet as he spins. Sometimes I notice he steps on his own feet a little as he spins, but he stays in control. 

Monica


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Monica,

I just had to check in with Izze, and wish him and you a
Happy and Healthy New Year!

Thank you for all your love and attention you have devoted to Izze and will continue to do.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Monica,

Just wanted to let you know how much I enjoy "checking in" on Izze a few times a day. Also, get a kick out of the changing signs....

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## dnrslucky1

Monica, I seen the egg! Wonderfull sight!

Thanks for sharing with us!

Denise


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

*So cute!!!! When I looked at her she had her head stuck in the food bowl... ADORABLE!

~Alice*


----------



## Brownieluv

Monica said:


> Some of you might enjoy a peek at http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html
> 
> If you're lucky you'll see Izze, my blind pigeon.
> 
> Everything about the webcam setup is pretty barebones, but I thought it might be nice to be able to peek at my Izze while at work. Maybe some you you would like to take a gander at Izze, or setup your own pigeon-cams.
> 
> Monica


How great! Very sweet story of her adoption. My computer is giving me fits, but at least I can see a still photo of her. I'll definitely visit again.


----------



## kittypaws

*Izzie*

I never knew about the Izzie-Cam until yesterday. It's great isn't it? In fact I have stuck Izzie in my favourites so that when I am doing letters or e-mails or similar I can take a peek at Izzie and see what she is up to every now again. Last seen heading out of the nesting bowl!!

Great idea

Tania


----------



## Brownieluv

*Why can't I see Izzie?*

I'm still getting a still picture only. Any fix-it ideas?


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I get a frozen partial image here in Cologne (first time I've tried). DSL conection and older Mac G4.


----------



## badbird

they are a series of still photos not a video


----------



## TerriB

I believe the image refreshes every 15 seconds. However, since Izze is currently setting an egg, there may not be as much activity as there was previously. Still, I enjoy checking in on the Izze-cam.


----------



## Guest

*Sorry*

Sorry, the camera was down for a while lately. I'm afraid the web cam isn't 100% reliable. It will run for days in a row, and then for some reason it will give me problems and locks up. I'll try to monitor it more closely.

Monica


----------



## Guest

*Technical Details*

I just adjusted the virtual memory settings for my computer and I think it's running better now. My poor machine. It has two monitors, a memory card reader, webcam, printer, and pda cradle hooked up to it. At the same time it's networked into my husband's computer (his Xmas present from me). I'm constantly stressing it with various programs and tweaks. The computer isn't really old, but it's showing it's age. It works hard for me. 

Monica


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Izze-Cam now working great (here in Cologne). 
Perhaps eventually everyone with solo pets could link up their pets with web-cams. Our pigeons have never paid any attention to images on the CRT monitors or the TFT screens. But when my wife called me at home the other day and I set the cordless phone intercom on, and Wieteke was looking around for my wife. Last year my wife said Pidgiepoo perked up when he heard my voice on the same intercom phone. 
Izze's great to look at. 
Theoretically, if one had a sick pigeon (or pet, or person) who needed monitoring while the main caretaker was away (at work or whatever), volunteers could occasionally check the patient and inform the main caretaker if an emergency arose. 
Monitoring: 1/7/2006 
7:34:12 AM
7:34:31 AM
7:34:49 AM
7:35:06 AM Izze looked to her right. Must be awake. 

(It's 4:35 in the afternoon here). A person could sleep and rest assured that his pet was being watched over all night long, if necessary. Call from Germany to US fixed land line or to cell phone. 2 - 2,5 cents a minute. (As cheap as and sometimes cheaper than fixed land line calls within Germany).

7.39:14 AM Izze's looking straight ahead, again. 
Well, gotta go.


----------



## LondonPigeon

the webcam works

i think izzy is just resting moving her head around


----------



## LondonPigeon

what time do you normally feed Izzie? and to empty the bowls

it would be nice to see you interact with the pigeon


----------



## birdlover000

Awsome idea! I just saw her preening herself! You have a wonderful idea!


----------



## badbird

cool while Izze was out visiting I can now clearly see 2 eggs!


----------



## mr squeaks

badbird said:


> cool while Izze was out visiting I can now clearly see 2 eggs!


Darn! Missed it...now if only Izze has a set schedule when she will leave her eggs and the time is posted, those who want to see the eggs will all dash to the computer and log in! Well, OK, I'll do my best...LOL Have only been able to see one egg so far...


----------



## Brownieluv

badbird said:


> .......
> 
> is there away to make it more like a live video instead of the frequent snapshots? just curious.
> 
> very fun and very good idea (Izze cam)......


Now I know why I was having "problems." I expected to see (now know is her) moving. Ok, I'll be more patient.


----------



## Guest

*New and Improved Izze Cam*

The Izze cam now updates at about once every 10 sec. I installed new software which so far seems much better than what came with the webcam. Same URL: http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html

The timestamp is also less obtrusive.

Enjoy!

Monica


----------



## Lin Hansen

Monica,

A great improvement! The updates every 10 seconds make a big difference. Now, if only I can get lucky and catch Izze off the nest so I can get a look at those eggs!! LOL

Thanks,
Linda

PS.....On second viewing, I noticed that it is updating every *8* seconds.....even better!!


----------



## kittypaws

*2 Eggs*

I just looked at the cam and Izze was off the nest and I saw the two eggs. I've just flicked back and she has settled back down on them!!! Bless


----------



## Guest

*Schedule?...Me?*

Sheeese!...now everyone wants a schedule posting for Izze    

Actually, I really like the fact the you're all paying attention to my dear Izze. I usually feed her and interact with her in the evening, just when I come back from work (between 4 and 5 PM Pacfic). I will feed/visit with her again later in the evening. Soon I will be taking evening classes Tues/Thur so that might disturb the routine. 

Sorry, that barely counts as a schedule!

Let me think about setting up some sort of reliable schedule. I also still need to post photos of Izze per requests.

Monica


----------



## mr squeaks

*Yesssss!*

Patience, does indeed, pay off! Just thought I would make a brief check on Izze while checking out new posts and voila - she was off the eggs and I SAW them! Yaaaa!   

Oh Oh...here I am, talking to myself that I FINALLY got to see the eggs! I MUST get out more!!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Eureka!!!!! Izze is "Out Visiting" right now and you can clearly see the eggs!!! Hooray!

Linda


----------



## Brownieluv

*Frequency?*



Monica said:


> Some of you might enjoy a peek at http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html
> 
> If you're lucky you'll see Izze, my blind pigeon.
> 
> Everything about the webcam setup is pretty barebones, but I thought it might be nice to be able to peek at my Izze while at work. Maybe some you you would like to take a gander at Izze, or setup your own pigeon-cams.
> 
> Monica


How often does the picture refresh?


----------



## Guest

Brownieluv said:


> How often does the picture refresh?


I now have the refresh rate to about every 4 seconds.

In case anyone wants to know, the camera is Webcam Live! by Creative Labs and it costs about $40.00. The Creative labs software seemed very buggy, so I've started usng Tincam which is shareware for about $20.00. I needed a USB extension cable -- another $20.00 or so. I do have a Comcast cable connection, but I would think DSL would be fine as well.

Monica


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Time stamps*

Okay, here in Cologne at 22:32 (10:32 PM) I watched Izze sitting in the sun, moving her head.

Image refreshment rates: (bottom 2/3 of image blacks out between frames):

13:30:32 - 38 - 41 - 47 - 50 - 56 - 59 
13:31:02 - 05 - 08 - 14 - 17 - 20 - 23 - 26 - 29 - 31 - 35 - 41

Very nice.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Up-close of Izze*

A minute ago at 9:17 (18:17 here) I clicked on Izze-Cam. Much better view and picture.

Izze was close-up, looking at me! (or rather, in my direction. Or more specifically, looking into the camera). Great! I love it! 

Now, if I could just attach a miniature camera to our 5-month-old male pigeon Wieteke, who has found a mate this past week and has been sleeping outdoors in sub-zero weather. Anybody know of a quarter-ounce $25 high-resolution Blue-Tooth camera?


----------



## Skyeking

I would love to see Wieteke's actions, as I'm sure you would love too. Hope she will stay safe and warm somewhere. Perhaps he is spending some quality time brooding on eggs.

The researchers from Oxford University planted a tiny camera on a pigeon so they could see what it saw, in that 10 year study on homing pigeon flight. Perhaps you can contact them?


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hello Trees Gray, 

Just checked out your reference on Google under "oxford university pigeon study" and came up with: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/3460977.stm

BBC NEWS | UK | Pigeons reveal map-reading secret

Quote from that source:
"The pigeons' routes were mapped to within four yards by tiny tracking devices and global positioning system technology."

Apparently they used tiny radio transmitters and GPS, rather than actual cameras. 

I've also read this article at some time in the past. 

Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Skyeking

Larry_Cologne said:


> Hello Trees Gray,
> 
> Just checked out your reference on Google under "oxford university pigeon study" and came up with:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/3460977.stm
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | Pigeons reveal map-reading secret
> 
> Quote from that source:
> "The pigeons' routes were mapped to within four yards by tiny tracking devices and global positioning system technology."
> 
> Apparently they used tiny radio transmitters and GPS, rather than actual cameras.
> 
> I've also read this article at some time in the past.
> 
> Thanks, Larry.




*Hi Larry, 

It also says " the researchers worked with a team from the BBC's natural hisory unit, which placed a tiny camera on one pigeon to capture what it could see for a new programme."*


----------



## Guest

*I'm not sure what to make of this...but it's cute!*

Go to this site . Scoll to the bottom of the page and check out the pigeon pics. It's too goofy for me to describe, just look for yourselves.

Could this be real? I guess it is. I love pigeons, and I love old cameras, but this is too much!

I admire just how casual the three pigeons look with their cameras. I feel like I'm looking at the club meeting of the local pigeon shutterbugs. 


Monica


----------



## TerriB

Monica said:


> ...I admire just how casual the three pigeons look with their cameras...
> Monica


Well, of course! What else would the well-dressed pigeon tourist wear!


----------



## mr squeaks

If those pictures are for real (they look like it), just think what could be done today with our minaturization technology!

Mmm, that would be ONE way to see where your pigeons go when out and about!


----------



## badbird

thanks for the picture monica!


----------



## Pikachu23739

Monica said:


> Some of you might enjoy a peek at http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html
> 
> If you're lucky you'll see Izze, my blind pigeon.
> 
> Everything about the webcam setup is pretty barebones, but I thought it might be nice to be able to peek at my Izze while at work. Maybe some you you would like to take a gander at Izze, or setup your own pigeon-cams.
> 
> Monica


aww...poor izze.


----------



## Brownieluv

*I saw one too!*

Oh boy! Izze didn't get completely off the nest, she was just moving and preening a bit. But it was enough for me to see one of the eggs. How fun!


----------



## Feather

*Izze has two beautiful eggs*

I just observed Izze spread her beautiful tail like a fan, and in her nest are two beautiful eggs. Bless her heart!

Feather


----------



## christina11

IT SEEMS EVERY TIME I GO AND LOOK AT HER SHES OFF THE NEST AND I SEE 2 PRETY EGGS


----------



## badbird

izze tore down the 'no owls' sign LOL right now its covered in...pigeon stuff and water lol


----------



## Guest

*Yes she did knock down the signs*

I need to put of new decor anyway.

BTW, at the bottom of the Izze web page is a link to a little Izze video.


----------



## Brownieluv

*Great bath video*

Loved the bath video. Izzie is very enthusiastic!


----------



## Guest

*Time to move on*

Izze is clearly becoming less patient with sitting on the eggs. I suppose I should remove them soon. She does still sit on them, but I notice that she is much more restless, and she occasionally does her spinning and cooing dancing.

Monica


----------



## badbird

I LOVED the video!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## Lin Hansen

Oh Monica! That bathtime video is just great! I LOVED the "silent movie" presentation! The music and captions are a hoot! Even the credits at the end! Really, REALLY enjoyed viewing it!

Linda


----------



## badbird

you put your left wing in and you take your left wing out you do the hokey pokey and you shake it all about......


----------



## mr squeaks

EEK!  I checked the Izze cam and Izze has NO HEAD!! Must have caught her preening under her wing or something!

Can't see the eggs either. Did you remove them yet? 

Did get to see some of the video but my computer gets squirrelly every so often. Music was great and thinking of the hokey pokey was perfect. Also loved the music you used!


----------



## Guest

mr squeaks said:


> EEK!  I checked the Izze cam and Izze has NO HEAD!! Must have caught her preening under her wing or something!
> 
> Can't see the eggs either. Did you remove them yet?
> 
> Did get to see some of the video but my computer gets squirrelly every so often. Music was great and thinking of the hokey pokey was perfect. Also loved the music you used!


The old eggs are out. I felt bad because I could tell she was feeling for them later on. I tried putting in some plastic eggs, but she wasn't going for it. Oddly, my other pigeons, who can see just fine, do accept the plastic eggs. Go figure. 

I sense she is gearing up to lay eggs again.

Monica


----------



## mr squeaks

Maybe being blind gives her an extra "feeling" sense?  Guess you won't ever be able to fool her...


----------



## Feather

Today Isse looks like she is on Time Out, but yesterday she was on her little round stage in front of the cam just being precious.

Thanks Monica for allowing us to check on her
Feather


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*re Izze bathing video*

Monica, 
I enjoyed the video. Thanks for bringing my attention to the link at the bottom of the page, which I had missed seeing. 

I had noticed that Izze seemed to be getting restless, even in the middle of the night, after sitting on the eggs for so long. Perhaps she needed exercise, and her mate wasn't showing up for his egg-sitting shift. I used to take our Pidgiepoo on my wrist when he had some feathers but before he was flying, and gently drop my hand and let him flutter to the soft bed, from a short hop above the bed to progressive heights. He knew he would have a soft landing, and I didn't overdo it. He had a bit of the feeling of flying (or rather, descending with some control on his part). It was a bit of a roller-coaster type of experience for him, in my view. He usually descended at about a 30-degree angle, sometimes a 45-degree angle.

I might sugggest -- and others are free to disagree; I welcome any input -- that you provide a slightly wider dish for bathing, so that Izze can more easily tip forward to dip her head and neck under water. It seemed (to me) that Izze was trying to find a way to back up a bit more in her round dish as she rotated. The few pigeons I have seen bathng didn't turn around much. I used a large frying pan (because it was at hand, and easy to wash afterwards). 

Pigeons are very visually oriented, and I wonder if an otherwise "blind" pigeon might still be able to sense some electromagnetic radiation that is not in our human (red to violet) visual range. We can feel some infrared radiation (in the form of heat, however, as when we step from shade into sunlight, or put our hand near a fire). Speculation. I haven't researched this. I read back in the 1970s in a book on the brain, in mentioning sundry curiosities and phenomenae, of a person who could supposedly read printed letters on a page with her fingertips (and I don't mean Braille). Blind people can develop their other, remaining senses to a hypersensiitive level. Eggshells are porous, and permit gaseous exchange for metabolic processes in the development of the chick. I've wondered if a pigeon or bird, after spending so many hours on eggs, shouldn't be able to determine the viability of an egg by smell, or by movement within the shell when enough time has lapsed.


----------



## mr squeaks

I agree with your comments about the blind developing special sensitivities, Larry. And that would include pigeons.

Have you read about Unie, Pidgey's blind pigeon, who actually flies outdoors? Quite an inspirational story! Blind or not, Unie was BORN to fly! Her story is in the "Story" section


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Reply to mr squeaks' referall to Unie the blind flying pigeon*

mr squeaks,

Thanks for the referral. I've been following Unie for some time now (in story, not in flight).

Unie's story is so unusual, who couldn't follow it once they found out about it!
Wish I could witness Unie's ups in person, probably couldn't stand the suspense of Unie's downs. 

Someday I should make a "pilgrimage" to see Unie in person. That is, if there aren't high entry fees by then. (I think somebody could get rich!).

- Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, Pidgey definitely has problems with Unie's "downs!" I think I remember something about heart failure!  

As I mentioned to Pidgey, I think Unie's story would make a GREAT movie documentary!

I would love to see Unie up close and personal too! SHE could handle the publicity, but I don't know about Pidgey!


----------



## Guest

*Thanks for watching*

Thanks everyone for all your observations of Izze.

Izze does need a bigger bathing dish, but I notice that she seems to like the small one. It's funny because Izze likes the little bath. Gregory likes to bathe in the bathroom sink. Marie and Soren like a large Rubbermaid container. Ludvig just doesn't like to bathe too often. I think I need to find a bath slightly larger than the one I've been using for Izze, and then maybe after a few weeks, get one slightly larger again. For some things gradual change seems to work well.

I do exercise Izze. As a matter of fact, when I take her out and hold her in my hand she will tend to helicopter above my hand. Sometimes I will toss her in the air above a futon and she will flap flap flap for a while and come down on the futon...usually. She will sometimes fly up till she us brushing against the ceiling and then come down. She occasionally has a very awkward landing and takes a big of a bump, but I don't worry too much about it. I scares the hell out of my husband. Sometimes when I'm standing near the cage she will fly up and cling onto the cage wall facing me. My other pigeons do the same thing, but I'm really impressed that Izze knows so well where I'm standing and she is so comfortable flying and grabing the sides of the cage.

She flies/hops some in her cage more than you might think with the frame-by-frame style of the website images. She will often go directly from the bottom of the cage to her little round perch, and then to her nest.

I promise a sequel: "Izze Takes a Bigger Bath!". I'm working on the script.

Sidenote:
A piece of cloth I had been using on the nest gave me no worry. But yesterday I went out to eat with my husband, and when we came back I found she had one foot tangled in a stray thread from the cloth. It was really tangled. They sure can get their little feet tangled fast. I actually had to use scissors to remove it all. Now I really understand why feral pigeons get their little feet messed up so much.

Monica


----------



## Maggie-NC

Last night, I was on line, waiting for Beaksley to arrive and decided to watch Izze for a longer time than usual. You know, watching her do her little routine is actually very soothing. She was very active, eating, drinking, moving around and one time stretched her wings and spread her tail feathers out. She really is a beautiful bird.

We use cloths on the floor for our Mr. Humphries due to his leg problems because he can grip better. A couple of weeks ago my husband noticed the cloth was around one foot. I could not believe that in a period of less than two hours how one string could be wrapped so tightly around his foot. Now I am more careful to always trim the loose strings. It sure doesn't take long.

Maggie


----------



## Poulette

*New egg?*

Izze layed a new egg already? Or is it an old one Monica put in the nest? 

Suz.


----------



## TerriB

Nice to see that Izze is also a Seahawks fan!


----------



## Guest

*Lost the superbowl*

Izze does not seem too saddened by the Seahawks loss. To be honest, I don't really care except I know so many people in Seattle who really do care. 

Yes ... Izze is back at it with new eggs! I sort of wish she would just stop. I'm sure it stresses her body, but I suspect it's not really in her control...or is it?


----------



## Pikachu23739

Monica said:


> Some of you might enjoy a peek at http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html
> 
> If you're lucky you'll see Izze, my blind pigeon.
> 
> Everything about the webcam setup is pretty barebones, but I thought it might be nice to be able to peek at my Izze while at work. Maybe some you you would like to take a gander at Izze, or setup your own pigeon-cams.
> 
> Monica


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored


----------



## christina11

well im still cheking on izzy the beutifull pigeon lol  she has eggs now i think?? but i know now that there not real lol


----------



## kittypaws

*Izze's bathtime*

Thought I'd just check on Izze as it has been a while and see that there is a video called Izze's Bathtime.

Will I really enjoyed it - the music is great and Monica - it is really cleverly put together with those 20's style editorials !!! Bless Izze.

Tania x


----------



## Maggie-NC

I still watch Izze every day. I just love her.


----------



## Guest

*Favorite*

Thanks for enjoying Izze!

This might be a bad thing to say because you're not suppose to have favorites with these sort of things, but Izze is my favorite pigeon of the five I have. Don't tell Soren, Marie, Ludvig, or Gregory!

I think it's because I've spent so much time "hands-on" with Izze.

Monica


----------



## mr squeaks

Monica said:


> Thanks for enjoying Izze!
> 
> This might be a bad thing to say because you're not suppose to have favorites with these sort of things, but Izze is my favorite pigeon of the five I have. *Don't tell Soren, Marie, Ludvig, or Gregory!*
> I think it's because I've spent so much time "hands-on" with Izze.
> 
> Monica


My beak is sealed!


----------



## Skyeking

Monica said:


> This might be a bad thing to say because you're not suppose to have favorites with these sort of things, but Izze is my favorite pigeon of the five I have. Don't tell Soren, Marie, Ludvig, or Gregory!
> 
> I think it's because I've spent so much time "hands-on" with Izze.
> Monica



I have to agree with that Monica. You try to love them all the same, but those that we spend 24/7 time with, with supportive care and hugs and play-time, tug the heart strings just a bit more. We don't do this intentionally, it just happens.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Izze-cam still going, and so is Izze*

It occurred to me that I hadn't checked up on Izze for a good while, since I had changed computers and am still involved in that. 

Izze is still there! 

It's dark and drizzly here, and Izze is soaking up some sunhsine. Nice to make a visit once in a while.

It would also be nice if we had more pigeon web-cams out there, so us pigeon-lovers without indoor pigeon companions could observe them, especially some of the handicapped pigeons, so we could learn and pick up on some tips. 

Larry, in Cologne (Germany)


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks for reminding us Larry, sending a special prayer out to Izze!

I see two eggs in the nest box, but no Izze!


----------



## Maggie-NC

I watch Izzy often. Today, she was preening and for a moment I couldn't see her head and thought something was wrong but she raised her head and I could see she is still the same sweet baby.


----------



## TerriB

It's so nice to be able to see the quiet moments of a pigeon, without human interference. Thanks, Monica, for allowing us this window into your special bird's life.


----------



## Feather

It was very nice to see my old friend! She seems very content.

Feather


----------



## Coolpigeon

hi. She is sleeping right now. She looks very tired.You have a cool camera for your pigeon. I like it.


----------

